# [SOLVED] browser loading blank pages



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello,

i just found this forum and have spent a few hours looking for a solution to my problem but to no avail.

yesterday I had my computer on and it was left on during the night and when it was started again in the morning (from sleep mode) the browsers wouldn't load anything. They appear to be loading pages in the address bar but the actual pages stay blank. 
I am on my wifes laptop on the same router (mind is wired)so the internet is not the issue. 

Nothing works on the computer that requires the internet works. On startup it will say to open a browser and login to my isp but it won't actually load anything to see. 

I have run some anti virus and am currently running malarebytes but it has yet to find anything. 

It was also giving a message at one point while I was troubleshooting the network that pages were being redirected. But once again, no matter what browser I use, they just stay blank or in explorer say that the page cannot be displayed. 

i am far from an expert with computers but I have tried everything possible and usually I can fix the problems by finding similar issues on forums such as this but this time I am completely confused. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks,

jeremy


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

I also forgot to mention that when I log in by safe mode I have no issues using the internet which, to me, indicates that there is something or some setting that is wrong. 

Also was connecting to the internet earlier but it seems it is now only connecting to the network but the network is not connecting to the internet...if that makes sense


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

Did you log in as the same user in Safe Mode or as admin?


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

excuse my ignorance but how would i know the difference? When i say login i am just referring to turning on the computer and letting it load vs going in through safe mode. I am the only user on this comp as well.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

There is usually a built in administrator account and safe mode may use that when logging on.

The fact that the system works normally in safe mode would make me think there's either something stopping the browser from working or something in the configuration for a particular user might be affecting it.

Do you have a system restore point you can go back to? Maybe just go back a day or two and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

I actually had installed win 7 SP1 when I first went on the computer before realizing the problem. I then did a restore but the only restoration point was from just before doing the SP1 instal but that made no difference as the problem was already there. 
Something seems to have changed in my settings while I left the computer on (with open browsers) overnight. 
Oh and one other thing. I just ran an antivirus again and it picked up on 14 threats. Some trojans and such that all seemed to have the word java in them.
I also tried to go into the command prompt and get the info that is suggested in the stick on this board but it says i have to be in administrator to get in. How do I get in as administrator when the only account is me, it just logs right into windows? 

So anyways I have no other restore points to use which I guess is my own fault. 

any other suggestions for possible fixes.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

Hello,

Pls check your browser for any proxy settings and remove if found.
http://www.ehow.com/m/how_5512742_remove-proxy-server.html

Pls run Free Malwarebytes again and remove infections found.
Do the same thing with your Anti Virus software.

Test your connection again on normal boot. 

If you can't still browse, create a new User from Control Panel => User Accounts. Log on as that User and see if you can browse.

An update will be nice.


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

So I removed the proxy from firefox and had already done so with IE. I ran malewarebytes earlier today and it came up with nothing. I also ran a few antivirus programs while I waited for the last response and they were clear (aside from the infections mentioned earlier).
I then restarted my computer and sure enough the internet is not connected and a little message pops up in the lower right screen saying "additional logon information may be required" and when clicked it opens up a browser. The browser address bar appears to be loading the page but sure enough the page stays empty. 

I then try to connect to the internet and it brings me to windows network diagnostics and says "complete the logon process" and underneath that says "start your web browser to view the sign-up page, and then follow the instructions to connect to the internet". I click on the link to complete the task and it brings me back to another empty browser. The address of that page is microsoft.com. 

This is driving me crazy but I am truly grateful to those taking the time to give me a hand.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

New User Account created and tried?


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

oh yes, sorry, I did create a new user account and it had the same issues. So far only safe mode works.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

Name all Anti Virus/Security software that you have installed.
If it's Norton or McAfee you may completely uninstall using the Removal Tool. Revo Uninstaller for others. Reinstall only Anti Virus once browsing resumes in Normal boot. MSE is a great software.


tremblayj said:


> oh yes, sorry, I did create a new user a
> ccount and it had the same issues. So far only safe mode works.


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

spyware doctor, Nod32 antivirus (just ran out from previous owner of comp so not the latest update)and am currently running avast as I type. Also ran full scan with malwarebytes.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

Running multiple anti virus especially expired version can cause an issue. Pls remove all Anti Virus/Security Software by following the guides from this link.
Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

You may want to try MSE.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/secu...ft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx


----------



## tremblayj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

YES!!
So i removed all of the programs but one which was avast and restarted and sure enough everything is working. I will most likely get MSE based on your recommendation and just run the one. 

Well once again thank you for your time and I am for sure now a long time member of this forum. Hopefully I can learn a thing or two from all the pros here. 

later,

jer


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: browser loading blank pages*

Awesome news! Glad that all is well.

You're Welcome.


----------



## viqy (Aug 1, 2015)

Am having the same problem with all my browsers i used Windows defender to scan for malware bt nothing came up i have tried restoring but nothing is helping 
I use university wifi and its working well on my phone but with my pc i try logging in but the browsers are blank so i can't connect to internet with out logging in first it shows the page has loaded but it remains blank am not any good with computers so please help me step by step with directions if u have a solution for me


----------

